# Udder question/cut on udder



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

So I was getting ready to milk out my doe and noticed a cut on her udder. i wouldn't have even noticed it had she not lifted up her leg. Anyways, it is about halfway between the top of the udder and the teat. I would say it is about 1 inch in length, but doesn't look to have bled very much and doesn't seem to be deep, maybe a little tender. I put some udder balm on it, but is there something else I should put on it? She really doesn't want me lifting up her leg (which I completely understand as it throws off her balance.) Also, this may be a silly question, but can an udder get a cut like that if you don't milk within a certain amount of hours? She went a little more than 12 hours because of my work schedule. 

Thanks for any help or advice! :hug: And sorry to ask so many questions.... I just worry about the health of my girls.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I seriously doubt that the cut is from delayed milking...she probably just got scratched on something. A small cut is not a big deal as long as it is not very deep--I would have done exactly what you did to treat it  Just keep an eye on it


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Neosprorin works WONDERS, even on the goats! And you can get it at the Dollar Store here CHEAP! (For $1 of course).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

being late on milking won't split the udder...

I would put Neosprorin or even blue spray on it.. if it isn't very deep...


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Really full udder won't do that. My goats get cuts sometime and what I do is clean it really well and 
use an antibiotic ointment on it. I try not to use it in places they can lick it. If they can reach I use 
the Blukot (not sure on spelling Pronounced Blue coat) spray on it. The fun part of using the blue
stuff is seeing them have blue/purple lips because they licked it.
:laugh: 
Let know how she is doing
~Suellen~


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> If they can reach I use
> the Blukot (not sure on spelling Pronounced Blue coat) spray on it. The fun part of using the blue
> stuff is seeing them have blue/purple lips because they licked it.


Hehe...yep... the blue stuff gets everywhere... Doe's do like wearing lipstick you know... :laugh:


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

It isn't too deep and the udder balm really seemed to help.  I bought some blue kote the other day.... and have no idea where in the world I put it.... so frusterating!


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

Be careful with the blu-Kote! It stains skin and clothes! I had on a nice sweat shirt one night when looking at the goats and someone had a cut. got the blu-kote out "real quick"...as I applied it, the wind whipped it back at me and I had blue speckles all over my sweat shirt! 
Hate it when I do stupid stuff like that! :angry:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> It isn't too deep and the udder balm really seemed to help.  I bought some blue kote the other day.... and have no idea where in the world I put it.... so frusterating!


 Glad it is working.... :hi5:

Go buy another can and then you'll find the one you where looking for........ always happens that way with me...LOL :laugh:


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> Go buy another can and then you'll find the one you where looking for........ always happens that way with me...LOL :laugh:


[/quote]

Lol. I am sure I would. Happens to me all the time as well.

This doe is so funny on the milk stand.... She is litterally lifting up her legs so I can milk her.... Good thing because I can get a good look at the cut and it is actually healing pretty quickly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Lol. I am sure I would. Happens to me all the time as well.
> 
> This doe is so funny on the milk stand.... She is litterally lifting up her legs so I can milk her.... Good thing because I can get a good look at the cut and it is actually healing pretty quickly.


 :laugh:

Aww...your Doe is a Sweetheart.. lifting her leg for you...that is a keeper for sure... :hi5: :thumb:


----------

